# Bakewell



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Have to make an unexpected trip to Bakewell tomorrow and so thought i'd find time for a coffee, if there is anywhere nice of course? A quick google search shows a few cafes but their websites are all links to Facebook which doesn't give much insight.

Hopefully Bakewell is more to @Missy tastes too!







:exit:


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Did I ever say I didn't like skagness? Maybe I was suggesting you need a new girlfriend (me!) To take with you to that glorious coastal gem....

Yes I approve of bakewell. Though not been for years, and can't help on the coffee front there used to be an amazing German sausage shop cafe.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd get a Bakewell Tart while your there.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I'd get a Bakewell Tart while your there.


....errr...Bakewell Pudding to be exact.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Missy said:


> Did I ever say I didn't like skagness? Maybe I was suggesting you need a new girlfriend (me!) To take with you to that glorious coastal gem....
> 
> Yes I approve of bakewell. Though not been for years, and can't help on the coffee front there used to be an amazing German sausage shop cafe.


You actually said find a new girlfriend who hates the sea.








But I'm not keeping track or anything







.

Im definitely getting a Bakewell tart (pudding!)


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Kyle T said:


> You actually said find a new girlfriend who hates the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't it 'find a new girlfriend who hates tea ?'


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> I'd get a Bakewell Tart while your there.


Well I sniggered anyway. You pudding! This lot need less discreet smut I think.



working dog said:


> Wasn't it 'find a new girlfriend who hates tea ?'


No it was find a new girlfriend who hates Smee (and all other Peter pan references)


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

When my g/f and I stopped in Bakewell on the way back from somewhere (ooh - nearly 2 years ago now), we had a drink upstairs in the http://www.tirolerstuberl.co.uk/ (Austrian coffee shop and sausage importer). It looked quite enticing from the outside, and we had a pleasant experience there.

I went for a French press / cafetiere - it would almost certainly have been the Monsoon Malabar I went for. Sadly, I can't really remember whether it was good, bad or indifferent! But they do have a variety of coffees on offer so might be worth a punt for you.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

R6GYY said:


> When my g/f and I stopped in Bakewell on the way back from somewhere (ooh - nearly 2 years ago now), we had a drink upstairs in the http://www.tirolerstuberl.co.uk/ (Austrian coffee shop and sausage importer). It looked quite enticing from the outside, and we had a pleasant experience there.
> 
> I went for a French press / cafetiere - it would almost certainly have been the Monsoon Malabar I went for. Sadly, I can't really remember whether it was good, bad or indifferent! But they do have a variety of coffees on offer so might be worth a punt for you.


Or drink the imported pop. It's scrummy, this is where we went!


----------

